
Fed Up with Facebook? Here Are 6 Alternatives - rblion
https://www.maketecheasier.com/facebook-alternatives-social-networks/
======
Jamwinner
Honestly, as someone who chooses not to use fb, none of these appeal to me.
They are all just variations on a shitty theme. If I want social, id be on
facebook. None of these have 1. Thriving marketplace 2. My parents 3. Great
event planning interface, where everyone already has an account. Those are all
fb has to pull me in these days, and none of the alternatives get it. They are
stuck in 2005 still trying to build 'social'.

~~~
rblion
This is pretty close to my analysis as well. I felt none of these really 'get
it', they are trying to build a 'better Facebook' or an 'anti-Facebook', still
in reference to Facebook either way. Facebook has what you mention, but also
Instagram, Messenger, WhatsApp, Occulus, plus Ads. I've read that they are
creating another 'private social network' too.

It's like trying to dethrone Windows or Google at this point.

------
rblion
Posting to see what HN thinks about the companies listed here.

